# housedress



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

Είναι αυτό που παλιά λέγαμε "ρομπίτσα", δηλαδή ένα πρόχειρο (και άκομψο) ρούχο που φορούσαν (και ίσως εξακολουθούν να φοράνε) οι παλιότερες γυναίκες μέσα στο σπίτι -- καμιά φορά και εκτός σπιτιού, στη γειτονιά ή ίσως στη θάλασσα. Έχει απαραιτήτως μεγάλες εξωτερικές τσέπες.

Γιατί το αναφέρω; Επειδή μόλις είδα υπότιτλο στο Σκάι όπου μεταφράστηκε "νυχτικιά". Όχι, δεν είναι νυχτικό, δεν είναι κάτι που φοριέται στο κρεβάτι. Δεν ξέρω πάντως αν έχει και άλλες ονομασίες το συγκεκριμένο ρούχο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Δεν ήταν, όμως, πάντοτε έτσι - σε όλη την περίοδο πριν από τον Πόλεμο και την Κατοχή, αλλά και στη διάρκειά τους και λίγο μετά, η γειτονιά ήταν το κυρίαρχο στοιχείο της κοινωνικής, και όχι μόνο, ζωής και στα δύο "κομμάτια" των Πετραλώνων. Οι δρόμοι και τα δρομάκια ήταν χωμάτινα, τα σπίτια στη μεγάλη τους πλειοψηφία μονώροφα, με αυλή τα περισσότερα, τα αυτο­κίνητα σπάνια και σε παλαιότερες εποχές ανύπαρκτα. Υπήρχε έτσι άφθονος χώρος για τα παιχνίδια τα ομαδικά των παιδιών, που έδιναν ζωή στη γειτονιά ή έδινε το κατάλληλο πλαίσιο για να κυκλοφορούν οι γειτόνισσες τα πρωινά με τη "ρόμπα του σπιτιού" ή οι γεί­τονες με τις πυτζάμες. Ηταν, άλλωστε, όλοι γνωστοί μεταξύ τους και φίλοι ή περίπου, χωρίς όμως να λείπουν πότε πότε και οι καυγάδες για ασήμαντα συνήθως ζητήματα. Αλλά όλα αυτά ήταν αυτό για το οποίο μιλήσαμε στην αρχή: Ηταν η Γειτονιά.
http://www2.rizospastis.gr/story.do?id=5648263&publDate=16/5/2010

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί χρειάζονταν τα εισαγωγικά.


----------



## sarant (Feb 2, 2012)

Εγώ στα κομμάτια δεν θα έβαζα εισαγωγικά (ίσως). Στη ρόμπα του σπιτιού, τα εισαγωγικά δικιολογούνται μόνο αν σκεφτούμε πως ο αρθρογράφος ήθελε να δηλώσει πως ο συγκεκριμένος τρίλεκτος όρος ήταν στερεότυπος τότε. Άλλοι βάζουν ενωτικό. Αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 2, 2012)

Στο _As Good as it Gets_, ο Τζακ Νίκολσον γκρινιάζει γιατί το εστιατόριο τον υποχρέωσε να αγοράσει γραβάτα για να μπει, ενώ για την Έλεν Χαντ "...they let you in with a housedress", και φυσικά αυτή εξοργίζεται. Νομίζω όμως ότι αν θέλεις να δείξεις ότι μια γυναίκα φοράει κάτι ακατάλληλο για να βγει έξω, και δεν θέλεις μεγάλη ακρίβεια, το "νυχτικιά" δεν είναι λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

Η συγκεκριμένη εκπομπή του Σκάι, όπου το ψάρεψα, είχε θέμα το makeover γυναικών που ντύνονται άκομψα, οπότε ήταν γεμάτη με όρους σχετικούς με γυναικείο ντύσιμο. Η εικόνα έδειξε ένα άκομψο φόρεμα, και η ρεπόρτερ είπε "Μα τι είναι αυτό τώρα; Housedress;" Ο θεατής μπορούσε να μείνει με την απορία γιατί το ονόμασε "νυχτικό", αφού δεν έμοιαζε με νυχτικό, αλλά με μια άκομψη "ρομπίτσα" που τη φοράς μέσα στο σπίτι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2012)

_Εμένα η μητέρα μου το λέει housecoat αυτό που περιγράφετε αν και το ιντερνέτιο μου λέει ότι είναι το ίδιο πράμα. _

Όσο για τη μετάφραση, σκέτο ρόμπα ξέρω ότι το λένε οι παλιές νοικοκυρές αυτό που φοράνε για να κάνουν τις δουλειές. Μήπως όμως η ποδιά ταιριάζει; Γιατί ποδιά είναι το φόρεμα/ η ρόμπα που προστατεύει από τους λεκέδες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Το *housecoat / (γυναικεία) ρόμπα σπιτιού* υπάρχει και στο Penguin και, ακόμα πιο πίσω, σαν «ρόμπα του σπιτιού» στον Οδυσσέα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2012)

...
*ρόμπα* (slang.gr)
1. Η ρόμπα, μεταξύ άλλων αξεσουάρ της γυναικείας σπιτικής ενδυματολογίας (ρόλεϊ, κομπινεζόν, παντόφλα, αξεσουάρ πρακτικά -άρα άχαρα, ή φανταχτερά -άρα καβλερά) είναι το σύμβολο της συζύγου, η οποία:[...] (η συνέχεια εκεί). 

2. Ή αλλιώς και _ρόμπα ξεκούμπωτη_ (για περισσότερη έμφαση). Όταν κάποιος ξεφτιλίζεται μπροστά σε άλλους. 

*ρόμπα καπιτονέ* 
Όπου καπιτονέ το ύφασμα που φέρνει σε πάπλωμα μπακλαβωτό. 

Έχει μια διεστραμμένη ρετρό γοητεία ίσως αλλά, βασικά, ήταν, είναι και θα είναι για τα μπάζα - η απόλυτη γουστέλλειψη. Να σε δει άνθρωπος με ρομπίτσα καπιτονέ - δεν υπάρχει αυτή η ξεφτίλα, ο καθρέφτης παθαίνει ψυχολογία.[...]

*ρόμπα λουλουδάτη* 
Η ακραία ρόμπα, η υπερβολική ξεφτίλα, ο υπερθετικός της ρόμπας. [...]


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι ταυτίζονται το housecoat και το housedress. Το ένα φοριέται μέσα στο σπίτι όταν σηκώνεσαι από το κρεβάτι ή όταν χαλαρώνεις, το άλλο σαφέστατα είναι για τις δουλειές του σπιτιού και την κουζίνα.







Housecoat​


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τέτοιες λεπτές διαφορές. Τα λεξικά ισχυρίζονται επίσης ότι το _housedress_ είναι αμερικάνικο, το _housecoat_ εγγλέζικο.

housecoat
a woman’s long, loose, lightweight robe for informal wear around the house. (ODE)

ODE US dictionary:
a simple, usually washable, dress suitable for wearing while doing housework.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω τέτοιες λεπτές διαφορές. Τα λεξικά ισχυρίζονται επίσης ότι το _housedress_ είναι αμερικάνικο, το _housecoat_ εγγλέζικο.
> 
> housecoat
> a woman’s long, loose, lightweight robe for informal wear around the house. (ODE)
> ...



Μάλλον έχω τις πληροφορίες μου από αμερικανικές πηγές, που κάνουν διάκριση ανάμεσα στα δύο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2012)

Και κάτι άλλο: αυτοί οι δύο ορισμοί έρχονται σε σύγκρουση μεταξύ τους, επειδή ο ένας λέει "long" και ο άλλος λέει "suitable for wearing while doing housework". Ε, δεν φοράς μακριά ρόμπα για να κάνεις τις δουλειές του σπιτιού. Μιλάνε για δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2012)

Εγώ βλέπω τους Εγγλέζους να χρησιμοποιούν τη _ρόμπα / housecoat_ σαν πρόχειρο ρούχο του σπιτιού και τους Αμερικανούς να χρησιμοποιούν τη _ρόμπα / housedress_ για δουλειές του σπιτιού. Μέχρι εκεί καταλαβαίνω. Δεν έχω καλή σχέση με τις ρόμπες.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2012)

Να τα μπερδέψω κι άλλο; αν κανουμε αναζήτηση housecoat apron θα σας βγάλει τις γνωστές ρόμπες που φοράνε οι απανταχού καθαρίστριες. 
Και φυσικά στα ελληνικά ρόμπα είναι και το πενιουάρ, η ρομπ ντε σαμπρ, το νεγκλιζέ και άλλα πολλά που δεν ξέρω τι είναι όλα αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> ...και άλλα πολλά που δεν ξέρω τι είναι όλα αυτά...


Μα γι' αυτό ακριβώς, για το γλωσσικό και ορολογικό τού πράγματος, είναι που οι άντρες προτιμούν τις γυναίκες να μην φορούν τίποτα — διότι τρέμουν στην ιδέα να αποκαλυφθεί η άγνοιά τους σχετικά με την ορθή ονομασία γυναικείου τινός ενδύματος και να πρέπει κατόπιν να υποστούν μιαν ατέλειωτη γκρίνια φυλοπαιδευτικώς εποικοδομητική κριτική, της αγνής αγνοίας τους εκλαμβανομένης ως περιφρόνηση από μέρους τους προς την ακριβολογία και ως έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τη Γυναίκα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2012)

Ζαζ, ο πεινασμένος καρβέλια ονειρεύεται.
Τα προαναφερθέντα είναι γιούνισεξ ενδύματα. 

Φαντάζομαι τον Ζαζ με τη ρομπ ντε σαμπρ του και τις βελούδινες παντόφλες με το μονόγραμμα δίπλα στο τζάκι να διαβάζει εφημερίδα...
(υποθέτω ότι είναι πρωί, γιατί στη γαλλική Βίκι την ενδυμασία για κυρίους την αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα: le matin, une robe de chambre ou un peignoir ; l'après-midi, une robe d'intérieur sobre ; la nuit, une chemise de nuit).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Φαντάζομαι τον Ζαζ με τη ρομπ ντε σαμπρ του και τις βελούδινες παντόφλες με το μονόγραμμα δίπλα στο τζάκι να διαβάζει εφημερίδα...




:):)


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] Και φυσικά στα ελληνικά ρόμπα είναι και το πενιουάρ, η ρομπ ντε σαμπρ, το νεγκλιζέ και άλλα πολλά που δεν ξέρω τι είναι όλα αυτά.





Zazula said:


> Μα γι' αυτό ακριβώς, για το γλωσσικό και ορολογικό τού πράγματος, είναι που οι άντρες προτιμούν τις γυναίκες να μην φορούν τίποτα — διότι τρέμουν στην ιδέα να αποκαλυφθεί η άγνοιά τους σχετικά με την ορθή ονομασία γυναικείου τινός ενδύματος και να πρέπει κατόπιν να υποστούν μιαν ατέλειωτη γκρίνια φυλοπαιδευτικώς εποικοδομητική κριτική, της αγνής αγνοίας τους εκλαμβανομένης ως περιφρόνηση από μέρους τους προς την ακριβολογία και ως έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τη Γυναίκα.


 
Μα δεν σου ζήτησε κανείς να τα πεις, μόνο να τα ξεκουμπώσεις, Ζαζ! Εκεί είναι τα κουμπιά της Αλέξαινας... 
Αλλιώς στη γνωστή επίκληση προστίθεται το «και τι φοράς;»

Για τις γυναίκες αυτή η άγνοια ισοδυναμεί με criminal negligence. Ακολουθούν οι σχετικοί νομικοί όροι:
*νεγκλιζέ*: όταν αμελείς να μάθεις πώς λένε τα λεπτουργήματα της καλπάζουσας φαντασίας σχεδιαστών, μόδιστρων κ.λπ. αντιπαραγωγικών φορέων.
*πενιουάρ*: πρωτοβάθμια ποινή (penance) για την ανωτέρω εγκληματική αμέλεια, συνίσταται συνήθως σε απομνημόνευση των σχετικών όρων και ορισμών δια της επ' άπειρον (ή μέχρι σκασμού ή χωρισμού, όποιο έρθει πρώτο) επαναλήψεως (η φυλοπαιδευτικώς εποικοδομητική κριτική που λέει ο Ζαζ). 
*ρομπ ντε σαμπρ*: τελετουργικό ανδρικό ένδυμα εξειδικευμένης και αποκλειστικής χρήσης, επινόηση του στυλίστα Τομάς δε Τορκεμάδα, το οποίο αποτελείται από μανδύα (καπιτονέ, λουλουδάτο και με πεταλουδίτσες) με σπάθη κρεμάμενη πάνω από το κατάλληλο σημείο της ανδρικής ανατομίας. Σε περίπτωση υποτροπής - κατ' εξακολούθηση, κατά συρροή, καθ' έξη και ούτω καθεξής - με τη χρήση του ρομπ ντε σαμπρ, ο πτωχός (πένης) υπότροπος υποβάλλεται σε θυσία στους Πενάτες (When the family had a meal, they threw a bit into the fire on the hearth for the Penates), σε μια μικρή αλλά άσεμνη οικογενειακή τελετή. 
Περί χρωμάτων θα μιλήσουμε στο επόμενο τεύχος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

Ένα τέτοιο την ημέρα, και την κρίση κάνει πέρα...


----------

